# another attack



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

yesterday in class i began again with horrible chest and upper stomache pain- sharp- it was after lunch. Im back on my reglan now so i was wondering why this happened- a few months ago I had chest pain and went to the er- after tests they showed gastric- even did a stress test although not a nuclear one. then last night in bed I woke up at 1100 in terrrible pain.. what on earht is this- i took an apsrin just in case but by proppin gup with pillows I found releif. i also took a gas-x. anyone have heart attack like symptoms and what is it???last time after the attack they ran alot of tests- the barium swallow did not show a hiatyl(sp?) hernia but it sounds like one huh?help!!!!


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey, well I had similar problems for about 5 months before they found what I had. I was experiencing chest pain and upper stomach pain on the right side and in the upper middle. After all this they found out I had Esophagitis, complications from IBS, inflammation in my ribcage, where they had to put me on Protonix and Steriod injections because my ribs and sternum were hurting me so bad from the inflammation. I am not sure if this is what you have, but hope this helps. Just keep on the drs until they find out whats causing it.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

what tests did they do to find esphogatis? my stomache feels like gas pains too... I tried taking the PPIs and they give me bad bad headaches... myabe I need to take reglan at lunch and not just dinner and bed but reglan makes me so sleepy. I just had a barium swallow- whats next, endoscopy?


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi yes i get the "heartattack" pain too - ive had all the tests done and they say its just the acid reflux - im on nexium for the acid and also ativan for the panic attacks that the heartattack like pain causes - cant win huh? the nexium for the most part helps but still had awful attack yesterday and even as im writing this the right side of my sternum and rib area is just aching like crazy . super strength mylanta seems to help sometimes ,wish i had better suggestions for you but i dont even know what to do with pain - hope yours gets better soon . Kerry


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have the more traditional acid upsurge; but my wife had the heart attack variety of GERD. Both of us use the same supplement, Provex CV, now, and her problems are mild, mine non-existant.Mark


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

can I get Provex cv at a vitamin store?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Unfortunately, it is only sold through the company to it's members, although some resell it on eBay. If you are interested in trying it out, I can have a bottle sent you on my account. Over a couple of months you should see if it works for you or not. (The cost is about $40 for a two month supply.) If so, you can open your own account.You can write me if you want to persue this. It has saved my life.Mark


----------

